# What are possible colors?



## aggiegirl14 (Dec 22, 2011)

I know there is a ton of these threads, so I apologize! I have been toying with the idea of breeding my mare somewhere down the line and am curious about what colors she could produce. By no means would I breed for color, like I said, just curious!

I don't know what anyone can tell me since I don't have a stallion in mind, but maybe someone knows about what's possible out of her.

She is a bay, her **** was sorrel (Doc O'Lena lines), and her sire was dun. 

Regarding her sire, his mane was black, if that makes a difference. Most duns I've seen have lighter manes so I don't know if that tells you anything about him. 99% sure he wasn't buckskin. His coat was more orangy like a dun and he had a dorsal stripe and stripes on his legs.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

There is a neat website that calculates the percentage of what colors you may get.

Google "horse color calculator"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aggiegirl14 (Dec 22, 2011)

COWCHICK77 said:


> There is a neat website that calculates the percentage of what colors you may get.
> 
> Google "horse color calculator"
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks!


----------



## aggiegirl14 (Dec 22, 2011)

Is there any way to know my mare's red factor without testing?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Without knowing your mare's agouti status (its a given that she is heterozygous black with what her sire/dam are), and the genes of the prospective stud... really can't say anything more than lots of different colors.

Also, saw your other thread and am going to say this here... Please do not breed "to have a piece" of your mare. That is one of the worst, if not the worst, reasons to breed.


----------



## aggiegirl14 (Dec 22, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> Without knowing your mare's agouti status (its a given that she is heterozygous black with what her sire/dam are), and the genes of the prospective stud... really can't say anything more than lots of different colors.
> 
> Also, saw your other thread and am going to say this here... Please do not breed "to have a piece" of your mare. That is one of the worst, if not the worst, reasons to breed.


I don't see how you can say that... What else do people do with foals? Either sell them or keep them and my intention would be to keep it. It's not like I am expecting a clone of her and if I don't get that I'm sending the foal straight to auction.


----------



## Tapperjockey (Jan 2, 2012)

Well your mare can't produce a dun unless bred to a dun stallion. she did not inherit her sire's dun gene (if she did, she would be dun). as her dam was chestnut, she has to carry Ee (hetrozygous for black). agouti status unknown.


----------



## aggiegirl14 (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks for your knowledge!


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

A bay, bred to a horse with no spotted/pinto/roan/dilute gene, can only produce chestnut, black, brown or bay. Spots/pinto/roan/dilute genes then affect that.

This mare is 50/50 for red factor, with a red parent and a black-based parent. SO, 50% that she's going to produce a red-based foal, which is then affected by probability added by the sire whether it'll be with spots, pinto, roan, or diluted in some form (dun, champagne, creme or pearl). Then the other 50% is shared between black, brown and bay. I can't remember if brown hides on bay or not but bay and brown are two forms of the agouti gene.

I'm not really making a huge amount of sense but I can't explain any more without knowing the colour of the prospective stud.


----------

